# Alexandre Safi - Man Of Steel (Suite) [Prevision Score] Inspired by Hans Zimmer



## AlexandreSafi (May 31, 2014)

Hey gentlemen, this work is actually the 1st piece i had ever finished in my early attempts at composing serious exercices... 
I did this mid-long suite as an exercice to imagine what Man of Steel would sound like before the official score got released... I was hoping to capture everything i had more or less absorbed from Hans Zimmer's fantastic music in his whole career, plus Superman was always, i think, one of the three biggest superheroes i adored as a kid, so this melting-pot of ideas came out before the first trailer introducing Hans's official music ...

I did it when I was 22, and if i had to do it again, the parameters of the arrangement would, to me, be quite different..

Anyways i'm absolutely interested in hearing your precise observations on this track!

https://soundcloud.com/karim-safi/man-o ... -prevision
Thanks a lot for taking the time... 
Have a good day!


----------



## AC986 (May 31, 2014)

It has that Italian Spaghetti western flavour to it. Very good Alexandre!


----------



## Hannes_F (May 31, 2014)

Really good. I seem to have missed the Spaghetti part  but Adrian is way more literate than me in film music, so that may be me. Enjoyed it!


----------



## Stiltzkin (May 31, 2014)

It's a lovely piece - I really like it, the choirs fit the mood perfectly especially, and for it being written prior to the trailer it's not too far off the overall mood


----------



## emid (May 31, 2014)

I have heard the compositions of lot of people who tried to capture 'that' typical Zimmerish feel but I think you have successfully captured the audience in what you were trying to portray. Very very well done. Enjoyed a lot.


----------



## Jetzer (May 31, 2014)

You know what...I really, really like it. It has a certain HZ flavour, but as you say it was written as a HZ inspired piece. 
It feels like this is one of HZ's lost demo's from the late 90's. I mean that as a compliment :wink: 

The not so perfect mix actually adds in a funny way to the experience, it truly feels like a lost demo.

-JH-


----------



## Generdyn (May 31, 2014)

You have some great ideas in there man! Cool stuff!


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Jun 1, 2014)

*adriancook -* Thank you so much Adrian! Very much appreciated! Your reply was much faster than mine on your thread, last time i checked!! Looking forward to hearing more of your own work too... 

*Hannes_F -* Thank you Hannes, it means a lot! And yes me neither, but i'm simply going to assume his name must have something to do with it...
*
Stiltzkin -* Thank you too sir, great compliment, and yes the choir is always the dirty quick trick when you lack the orchestration skill to maintain your own track elevated in the air, then you have to hope for the best it does not sound cliché... 

*emid -* THANK YOU!!!

*JH -* Thank you so much JH, i was actually so hoping at least one person would point out the terrible mix, as it's my on-going weakest point in the creating process, but calling it a lost demo, best compliment ever...

*Generdyn -* Thank you mate!


----------

